# programar pic desde cero



## marcos_b2 (Ago 13, 2006)

Hola. estoy interesado en aprender programar Pic's pero no tengo idea de como empezar. Por eso me gustaria que alguien me indique que libros usar (preferentemente) o en que pagina encuentro la información. 
Vivo en Argentina, por lo tanto, que los libros se puedan conceguir aquí. Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Chispas (Ago 13, 2006)

Bueno pues yo empezé comn esto de los pics hace menos de un año y la verdad esque poco a poco se aprende.
Lo primero que te hace falta son ganas,,,,ya despues yo me compre este libro: 
http://www.pic16f84a.com/


aunque hay muchos mas:

http://www.casadellibro.com/busqued...ntroladores&cFo=true&rOd=&NotQueryAgain=false
y entar en estas paginas:

http://www.todopic.com.ar/

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=64

y a partir de aqui hacerte un programador y un entrenador, y practicar y equivocarte muuucho, espero averte ayudado!
[/url]


----------

